# Source for Stetching Info



## dubljay (Apr 27, 2005)

For those of you out there that are well versed in the physiology of stretching and all that stuff could you please give your opinion on this site I ran across about stretching.


http://www.bath.ac.uk/~masrjb/Stretch/stretching_toc.html#SEC5

 There seems to be a wealth of info there, and it seems pretty good to me, but that doesn't mean a whole lot.

 -Josh


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 27, 2005)

http://www.cmcrossroads.com/bradapp/docs/rec/stretching/

  - On the author's site, has it in other formats too in case you want to save or print it.


----------



## dubljay (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks again Andrew... I dunno how you found that, I spent about an hr lookin around there and kept getting lost... thanks again.


----------

